# Best Plow Dealer in upstate NY?? (Albany area)



## mattyg587 (Dec 20, 2002)

Man, some of these guys are as rude as junkyard salesmen. Anyone know of a good one that can help me either find a subframe to mount a used plow onto my '98 Dakota or set me up with a new reasonably priced plow? (Whitebear Equipt is a bunch of jerks)

reply dirctely to:

[email protected]


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Here are a couple of places that sells Fisher snowplows: 

T & T SALES INC. 
409 Old Niskayuna Road 
Latham, NY 12110 
518-785-5591 

ARROWHEAD EQUIPMENT SOUTH INC 
1906 Central Ave 
Albany, NY 12205 
518-456-2281


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am posting this on Plowsite to give some resources for other who might be looking for this info.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Try R.H. Scales on central ave. 

They deal with Western, Fisher and Sno-way plows. And spreaders from some of them too. But they don't do any installing

They're right across from Albany RV.

I've had good luck dealing with them myself. they ordered a new blade for me and it was about $200 cheaper then the western dealer up in ballston spa was going to sell it to me for.

Dan


----------



## mattyg587 (Dec 20, 2002)

*Howe Bros. in Troy*

What a great bunch of folks...the installer sepnt about 20 minutes with me describing the plow and install and even advised against spending money on some of the "options" that I'd never use (like the remote). Getting the MT80 Sno-Way Tuesday!


----------



## Bill c (Jan 30, 2000)

Arrowhead buy far is the best dealer in the capital district.Your right about whitebear stay away from those guys.


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

I've dealt with most of them, White Bear stoped selling fisher a few years back So i don't real deal with them but have been therea few times they were quite helpful, Arrowhead is very usefull if they don't have it in Albany It's at their other store up the Northway. T&T will forever have my business now though!!. HERE'S WHY. We had a horrible nigth Christmass broke a lot of stuff, I totaled the spinner to my V Box, I was watching a concrete pilar next to a light post and completely forgot about the Dumpster, mangled the deflectors bent the shaft and ruined the bottom bearing. White Bear was closed Arrow head was closed the only dealer around open was T&T, these guys all knew this storm was coming, and they were closed. That's horrible business!!! This was no surprise storm just bad customer service!!! T&T doesnt even sell the V-Box I have but with a line of guys in there they took the time to go through their entire Inventory and find one that would work for me, and then called me back, I didn't even have to wait for them, and they didn't forget about me as soon as I walked out ther door. They said if they couldn't find one they would have did what they had to do to get the other one fixed before I needed it in the morning. I will have to be in quite a pinch before I go back to another one of the dealers, up till now We've bought parts from Arrowhead though.
Casey


----------

